# 3x3 Slim?



## Sanmey3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is it possible to make a 3x3 slim out of a keychain cube by gluing on extensions? I know this is possible with 4 - 2x2 keychain cubes, I'm just not sure if this also applies to the 3x3 slim. Any further information is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes though you wouldn't have a 3x3 grid of squares on the top and bottom. You would have a tiny square middle, large square corners and rectangular edges.


----------

